# Medivet Healthcare Plan / Worming .. can anyone help?



## earthchylde (Apr 13, 2015)

*Hiya having had my pup a week now we are looking into health care and insurance ect for her, now our local vet ( Medivet ) recommended their Healthcare Plan which basically covers Flea and worming and annual Jabs .. they reckon u could save £150 a year .. but its £20 a month and I'm pretty sure a 3 month supply of flea stuff is £15 (advocate for large dogs ) .. jab once a year is £10 .. not sure how much worming is but it don't sound like its worth it? 
Was looking at their insurance and omg what a mind field it is so confusing as to what is covered and what one is best to go for, Can anyone offer any help / knowledge / personal experience please, She is my first Pup and I just want to get everything right for her but we don't have lots of money to pay for things that we don't really need -Thanks in Advance x*


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My vets offer a similar scheme but I decided it wasn't worth it.

I have an insurance policy (lifetime cover) costing £21 a month which will cover any large bills.

I do not give preventative flea products. I have a white dog with a high maintenance coat which is thoroughly brushed/combed daily, so any fleas are seen straight away and dealt with although they are rare. I do, however, add the herbal flea/tick prevention Billy No Mates. I can't say it's 100% effective as my cat also has BNM but has occasionally come home with a flea so she gets Advantage monthly.

I also use Four Seasons natural wormer for both cat and dog.

So the monthly cost of the vet's scheme came to far, far more than I use on flea and worm stuff, and the booster injection costs about £20.

Some members do use these schemes though, it's individual choice.

As far as insurance is concerned, look back at your previous post about pet insurance, Albert Ross linked to his very informative website which should help you and you had quite a few recommendations regarding Pet Plan.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Advocate from my vet for my (small!) dog is nearly £30 for a pack of three. 

A booster vaccination and health check is £42.50 without kennel cough or £58 with.

Obviously it varies from vet to vet and with location, but think it might be worth checking your vets prices because I think you may have them wrong! 

These things are usually what's known as a loyalty discount scheme - they give you a large discount in return for your loyalty to the practice - you're not going to go phoning around for cheapest prices etc. if you're on the plan, you're going to go back to their practice each time.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

earthchylde said:


> *Hiya having had my pup a week now we are looking into health care and insurance ect for her, now our local vet ( Medivet ) recommended their Healthcare Plan which basically covers Flea and worming and annual Jabs .. they reckon u could save £150 a year .. but its £20 a month and I'm pretty sure a 3 month supply of flea stuff is £15 (advocate for large dogs ) .. jab once a year is £10 .. not sure how much worming is but it don't sound like its worth it?
> Was looking at their insurance and omg what a mind field it is so confusing as to what is covered and what one is best to go for, Can anyone offer any help / knowledge / personal experience please, She is my first Pup and I just want to get everything right for her but we don't have lots of money to pay for things that we don't really need -Thanks in Advance x*


Our vet has a similar scheme - personally it's not worth it for me as I don't flea or worm unless I believe Millie has fleas or worms.

I get her worm counted to check for worms including Lungworms.

I am though joined on a scheme for vaccinations for life through my local Vets4Pets.

Back then it cost £70 for lifetime vaccinations (5 years ago). 
We get her yearly vacs (full vac every 3 years and lepto in between) and a six month health check in between which I think is great value for money.

We have moved house and been to three different Vets4Pets practises over the years with I issues.

Insurance wise obviously flea / worming / vacs wouldn't be covered by any insurance policy although I do have a lifetime policy on Millie.

I would find out the true costs with/ without the plan and weigh up if you would save anything. I'd if you aren't planning on fleeing / worming each four weeks then it's not worth it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

What size is pup going to be?

My vets have recently started doing a similar scheme and it's £13.95 for large dogs and £9.95 for small dogs.

Something similar - for a large dog, costs are annual boosters (£48 usually) and flea/tick product monthly (Advantix £7.84 and Milbemax £7.50) so in actual fact if you tick treat / worm every month then it's actually pretty good value. 

Not many people do though - I only booster every 15 months, use Advantix monthly (x 8 months and Advantage x 4 months) and worm every other month (usually Panacur or Drontal which are about £6, and with Milbemax now & then if I happen to be at the vets for anything). I worked it out and they come to about £12 / month .....

If you don't need a tick product then that reduces the cost a lot as you can buy good flea prevention products (eg Advantage) online for about £10 for 4 pippettes (compared to nearly £8 for each Advantix!)


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

The practice I work in offers something very similar, and as mentioned above, it's only really worth doing if you do de-flea every month, worm every 3 months and get the booster every year. There are usually small additional benefits such as discounts on neutering etc but I find I have to spend a lot of time explaining the difference between this plan and actual pet insurance. When it comes to pet insurance it is important to research and make a well informed decision


----------

